# The Modern Art of Boxing by Daniel Mendoza



## lklawson (Jul 31, 2009)

I have republished The Modern Art of Boxing by Daniel Mendoza.

Special thanks to Terry Brown and Milo Thurston for making this text
available to me.

As always, the text is available for free download at:
http://www.lulu.com/content/paperbac...boxing/7471600

Blurb:
Daniel Mendoza, considered perhaps the greatest boxer of the Broughtonera, records in this book one of the earliest and most important manuals on English Boxing.

In this manual, probably written late 1789, the immensely popular Mendoza details the âscientificâ methods he used to successfully compete in a terrifically physical sport for which no weight classes existed, himself being 5'7" and 160 lbs.

Herein he stipulates specifics on training, diet, and sleep. He then describes fight strategy and, perhaps most importantly, lays out a series of 6 detailed blow-by-blow lessons for instructing students in the science of English Boxing.

He closes out his manual with a description of one of his most famousfights against Richard Humphreys, the first three rounds of which read like the script for a Bruce Lee movie with Humphreys striking out, Mendoza parrying and then returning a single blow which knocks Humphreys off of feet, ending the round.​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

I like reading into this stuff - I saw something last year which incorporated Savate and how this influenced fighting too.


----------

